# So...how hot is it?



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

It's so hot Dr. Shivers isn't shivering...he's sweating! (Ba-doom - tis!)


----------



## Mapleton Manor (Aug 2, 2014)

Its so hot my pumpkin patch is only growing pies!


Its so hot all my bats have turned to Ash! (Think about it.....baseball)


Its so hot my skeletons are sweating!


Its so hot i found my devil in the deep freezer!


Its so hot i dont even have to put the glue sticks in the glue gun!


Its so hot my witch wanted water thrown on her so she WOULDN'T melt!


----------



## FeistierErmine (Jul 21, 2015)

It's so hot my mummies moved back to Egypt to cool off.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

The Devil himself said "Whoo...at least in hell it's a DRY HEAT!"

Seriously people, right now I quote another demon, Azrael from the movie "Dogma:"


----------



## Mapleton Manor (Aug 2, 2014)

It's so hot my Halloween decorations wish they were Ch.......chr.......chris..........christmas decorations! (Dang that word is hard to say!


----------



## Mapleton Manor (Aug 2, 2014)

The Mummy, Frankenstien, and a witch were in Hell and the devil came by and said "is it hot enough here for you?"

The Mummy says "It isn't near as hot as a summer day in the egyptian desert!" 

So the devil turned up the heat quite a bit and said "Well how is that?"

Frankenstien says "It isn't as hot as the doctor making me get struck by lightning."

So the devil turns the heat all the way up and says "Well how about now?"

The witch says "Nope not near as hot as being burnt at the stake."

Well this made the devil so mad he turned the heat off , made it start to snow and ice began to form. He exclaims " WELL THEN HOW IS THAT?"

Right then a zombie comes around the corner and say " What happened....have the stores decided not to put out Christmas decorations until after Thanksgiving now?"


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

It's so hot and I can't find my best mask? Oh, it is melted into my face.. and I can't get it off! (I now have a more predictable complexion!)


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

This old house gets hot.The house tour involves the attic and the cupola above the attic (Always HOT! ) 
But then the last part of the tour has us all ending up in the Wine Cellar beneath the basement where it is usually around 51 degrees!
I have the furnace blower on sucking some cooler basement air up into the first floor (And maybe suck some little bit of that 51 degree air too?)
51 degrees just really takes one's breath AWAY! (When it's 95 outside! )
They say that when a ghost is near, the air turns colder............."Hello Great Grandfather, how are you today?"
My Great Grandfather Ely was a bartender in this house between 1890 to 1900. I blame things on him, when some electrical things turn off and on by themselves.


----------

